# Hello



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

My name is Christine. Lexxie’s there because of a past guinea pig I owned. I live in Nova Scotia, Canada with my family. Living with me are also my four cats, two dogs, a Cockatiel, and two rats. I enjoy horseback riding and swimming. Luckily, I live very close to a lake. In the past before I moved, I volunteered at my local animal shelter which I absolutely loved doing.  I also love traveling. I’ve been all over Canada, the United States, and Europe. I expect I’ll keep traveling, as I get older. My dream is to visit New Zealand. Maybe someday I will, I’ll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: And heeeeres Lexxie*



lexxie109 said:


> My name is Christine. Lexxie’s there because of a past guinea pig I owned. I live in Nova Scotia, Canada with my family. Living with me are also my four cats, two dogs, a cockatiel, and two rats. I enjoy horseback riding and swimming. Luckily, I live very close to a lake. In the past before I moved, I volunteered at my local animal shelter which I absolutely loved doing.  I also love traveling. I’ve been all over Canada, the United States, and Europe. I expect I’ll keep traveling, as I get older. My dream is to visit New Zealand. Maybe someday I well, I’ll keep my fingers crossed.


I have some friends that run a computer training centre in Nova Scotia. http://www.gigablink.com/Corp_files/corpblank.htm

I love that city (Halifax) I have toured in many bands and had such a blast in Nova Scotia. Nothing spells "hospitality" like East Coast Canadians. I was treated like a king...walk into any store and you will be blown away by the friendly attitudes.


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

I had a boyfriend that I visited that lives in Shubenacadie, Nova Scotia. It's a beautiful place. The pine trees actually look like Christmas trees unlike the slash pines that we have here in Louisiana.

- koneko


----------

